# Identifying weeds and grasses massachusetts



## Tessie81 (9 mo ago)

Hi all!

I've been reading this forum for awhile and figure it was time to join. A ton of great info. I had a beautiful lawn and I decided to hire someone to cut it and they brought it lots of stuff.. Creeping bentgrass for sure, maybe Poa. Anyone have any idea what the bright patches are? I thought creeping bentrgrass, hit it with Tenacity last year but it didnt kill it all if it was. Some of it is fine waxy grass, some of it is laying down. Not sure if that is creeping fescue?


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

The light green patches with seed heads on them are Poa annua. That's a mild pain but can be dealt with by hand pulling now if you're inclined, then make sure you're squared away for fall apps of prodiamine or ethofumesate & Tenacity depending on your overseed plans. The key with Poa A is to keep its seeds from germinating in the fall.

The light green patches without seed heads (like the specimen in your hand) are Poa trivialis. Welcome to hell. The rip-off-the-bandaid solution is to hit it now with glyphosate (Roundup or generic) if you can handle the dead lookin spots for a while, or dig it out then either seed or sod those spots. Your last photo looks like the patches are relatively few in number, in which case I might opt for the digging route.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Been having some weed problems myself down here in the plymouth area. I got some "fill" to level off a old stump dump we had removed. All sorts of fun stuff. Most problematic has been this stuff.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

When you hire a lawn service they will bring you plenty of grass and weed seeds as well as fungus from other lawns. It really is better to do it yourself. Get a riding mower, or special grass that doesn't grow much. There are ways to manage having to do your own lawn work.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I think bentgrass is more bluish green. Your weed is rather yellow-green. Bentgrass has fine ridges on the top of the leaf and is dull underneath. The leaf vernation is rolled. What we can see on the pic from @MacLawn fits the color of bentgrass better, but is to blurry to see the details. I have only common (colonial) bent (Agrostis capillaris) in the lawn. It has a shorter ligule than creeping bentgrass, but otherwise the leaves are quite similar to this one. 



john5246 said:


> When you hire a lawn service they will bring you plenty of grass and weed seeds as well as fungus from other lawns. It really is better to do it yourself. Get a riding mower, or special grass that doesn't grow much. There are ways to manage having to do your own lawn work.


Interesting information.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

2L8 said:


> I think bentgrass is more bluish green. Your weed is rather yellow-green. Bentgrass has fine ridges on the top of the leaf and is dull underneath. The leaf vernation is rolled. What we can see on the pic from @MacLawn fits the color of bentgrass better, but is to blurry to see the details. I have only common (colonial) bent (Agrostis capillaris) in the lawn. It has a shorter ligule than creeping bentgrass, but otherwise the leaves are quite similar to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And when you bring in loam and compost itcan be chock full of fun


----------



## Tessie81 (9 mo ago)

Ok thanks! So the seed heads are the POA annua, It is everywhere and some areas are 10 foot x 10 foot so i cant pull it. I assume the low are next to the patio is POA annua as well, it's just growing differently, like 1/4" tall and spongy.

What about the fine grass that's matted down and not growing straight up? The light colored patches which yo said looks like POA trivialis is growing straight up, looks like normal grass, not matted down, etc...


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

I pull as much of the weeds I dont want as I can . Toss it in the trash the more potential seed you get rid of the better.


----------

